# Joelosteen.com/Lakewood Church



## Separated79

Anyone in search of God or anything need connection/relationship with him.
I am not from the USA but i just had come to watch a lot of service/sermon with this pastor joel...its uplifting and inspiring 



Joel Osteen - Having A Successfull Marriage Relationship - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Epl9fXDYAJs&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofjFc5uxu8U


----------



## arbitrator

Joel is a great Christian man and mentor, from my old hometown. He is extremely inspirational and is definitely worth taking the time to listen to!


----------



## KathyBatesel

I'm not someone who calls myself a Christian, though I'm spiritual. My husband is a Christian. We both admire and watch Osteen when we catch him on television. I have to agree that he's very uplifting and positive.


----------



## lamaga

Spammy spam spam spam.


----------

